# deer creek hunting



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

does anyone have any spots at deer creek to hunt???? i went today and didnt see a thing


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I got this from Huntohio web site

http://www.huntohio.net/index.php?t=msg&th=6362&start=0&

ill give my spot away since i got private land and dont hunt deer creek ne more. go down the road toward the lodge... about 1 mile from the road entrance ull see a big bean field on the right( right after the pipeline work ) turn down this partially paved road. youll come to the first pull off on ur right. ( theres beans on one side and tall weeds on the left ) park there and walk down the trreline on the bean side. Youll walk about 400 yards all together. youll walk all the way around to the far corner.and i finished some elses brush blind. I hunted out of it 5 times and saw no less than 5 deer each time. one time i saw 15 in an evening. you have to look close for it. it looks just like a bush. and its also right beside a very worn down tree


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

thnks ill make sure to try tht spot


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Good for you-IronMan!
(ps-You might shoulda PMd this info.)


----------

